# The Nova Box Squonker



## Rob Fisher

A very limited Squonker… so beautiful… I doubt we will see many in the wild because the chap making them only makes very limited quantities but it’s stunning so I thought I would put up some pics for the peeps!

Nova Box Squonker
Delrin Body (Media Blasted Finish) 
Carbon Fiber Plate and Doors 
EVOLV DNA 60 chipset
18650 Battery 
SVA 510 
Super Soft Bottles
Made Malaysia.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Very Nice !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BeardedVaper93

I think eric chang has one of these?


----------



## Ash

And how can we get our hands on these


----------



## Rob Fisher

BeardedVaper93 said:


> I think eric chang has one of these?



Nope he doesn't. There are only 4 in the wild so far.


----------



## RayDeny

Oh yes please! That looks just awesome in all the right ways.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ash said:


> And how can we get our hands on these



It's near impossible at the moment @Ash. There is a FB page but there are over a thousand requests to join pending.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Roodt

Why does all the really cool gear have to be so darn rare and expensive??

Damn good looking mod...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JB1987

That is beautiful! Now that I've discovered squonking I just want more...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## dastrix550

This really looks stunning!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Wow these are beauties  Did you manage to get one Oom @Rob Fisher ?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sir Vape said:


> Wow these are beauties  Did you manage to get one Oom @Rob Fisher ?



I have my name down on a list and am awaiting a randomiser.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Petrus

Rob Fisher said:


> I have my name down on a list and am awaiting a randomiser.


This randomizers is killing me. If all goes according to plan my new baby will ship 22/07

Reactions: Like 1


----------

